# Loading please wait.. error after installation of Kali Linux



## jordanjaphta (Aug 5, 2016)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Single Language, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-5200U CPU @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 61 Stepping 4
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4011 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 5500, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 912886 MB, Free - 766656 MB; D: Total - 25599 MB, Free - 6188 MB;
Motherboard: LENOVO, Lenovo G50-80
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

I have the latest version of virtual box installed
I downloaded the 32-bit version of Kali Linux http://cdimage.kali.org/kali-2016.1/kali-linux-2016.1-i386.iso
did some research on youtube on how to get it working....
It installs successfully!!!
Then virtual box reboots and I press enter to run kali Linux
first I just see _
then it says
loading, please wait...
_
(nothing happens )


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Why are you installing Kali, it is an attack platform for hacking other PCs.


----------



## jordanjaphta (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi lunarlander 

Im currently obtaining my GED
But afterwards I would like to study
And become an ethical hacker...
for now I would like to hack my friends phones/PCs (with their permission of course)
And familiarise myself with the OS 
I forgot to mention that im using virtualbox and yeah that's it basically 

Thank you so much for the reply 
Enjoy the rest of your day 
Jordan


----------

